

Hackers grab 400,000 Nvidia passwords - erickhill
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/chip-maker-nvidia-says-up-to-400000-users-encrypted-passwords-compromised-in-attacks/2012/07/13/gJQAqgaeiW_story.html

======
facorreia
"the stolen passwords had been scrambled using an encryption algorithm, a
technique which generally makes it harder for hackers to use the compromised
information" ...

